# Ready to sub in Indy area



## Dirtebiker (Nov 10, 2016)

I'm relatively new to the game but willing to learn. I'm a self employed remodeling contractor with a straight plow on a GMC 1500. Looking for sub work in and around Indy. I live in Greenwood and I'm willing to travel around the city.
Thanks in advance for any leads or help! 
Chris


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Dirtebiker said:


> I'm relatively new to the game but willing to learn. I'm a self employed remodeling contractor with a straight plow on a GMC 1500. Looking for sub work in and around Indy. I live in Greenwood and I'm willing to travel around the city.
> Thanks in advance for any leads or help!
> Chris


Will your GL cover moving snow? You may have to add it, You will also probably need WC. Does not the remodeling keep you busy in the winter? Moving snow is 24/7.


----------



## Dirtebiker (Nov 10, 2016)

No WC for a sole proprietorship. I've got $500,000 liability on my commercial policy and can raise it to one million if needed. Around here, we're lucky to get enough snow for 3-4 nights of plowing in a season. Yes, I keep plenty busy all year, but I can squeeze in a few all nighters to move snow.


----------

